# New personal best smallie



## Derek (May 14, 2012)

Fishing with my father this sunday down on the cape. I picked up this smallie on a topwater on my 5th cast of the morning. She is my new personal best smallie. 20.5"X14"


----------



## Driftingrz (May 14, 2012)

Nice fish man. A small mouth is on my list of targeted fish thia year... ill be happy with a dink.. rare fish in Georgia


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 14, 2012)

Awesome smallie :beer:


----------



## fender66 (May 14, 2012)

That is the best looking shirt I've ever seen. Where on earth did you find that. :roll: 

Great/Awesome fish too! I can only dream of smallies like that. Congrats!


----------



## fish devil (May 14, 2012)

:twisted: DUDE!!!! NICE!!!! Congratulations!!!!! =D>


----------



## Derek (May 15, 2012)

thanks guys
figured I had to post it when I saw the shirt


----------



## FishingCop (May 16, 2012)

nice one, congrats =D>


----------



## 00 mod (May 17, 2012)

Thats a chunk for sure! Congrats man!

Jeff


----------



## Lennyg3 (May 17, 2012)

very nice fish..... I would imagine that she's close to the 5lb mark...


----------



## Jim (May 17, 2012)

Nice job man! It is the lucky shirt, that's why! :lol:


----------



## shamoo (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful fish =D>


----------



## BaitCaster (May 18, 2012)

Sweet! Nothing beats a big bronzeback pulling drag and doing aerial acrobatics! My favourite fish to catch, by far.


----------

